# Somebody take my......



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Somebody PLEASE take my debit card from me!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I have been offered ANOTHER buck - gorgeous but checking on a couple things, and 4 does - all 5 being registered from 2 different areas!!!!!!!

OHHHHHHH my husband is going to K-I-L-L me!!!!!!!

I don't want to jinx it yet, but depending on if I get them, I will let you all know. 

Buck is BE and light colored, which if I am going to add a buck that is what I want - but I am waiting for pictures of legs and hoof placement.

The girls are close enough that I can go take a look at them and "feel" them over.



Oh, and PS - I just bought my husband and I plane tickets to go to Louisiana to see my two oldest kids!!! I just CAN NOT sit still!!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :clap: :leap: :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ALLISON!!!!!!! You didn't?!! OMG......Hubbys gonna leave you in "weezy anna" if you get more goaties! :ROFL:


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh My Gosh this cracked me up! I guess we all carry the "goat gene" that's our excuse for our out of control behavior. I know exactly how you feel. At first when I read this I thought you just bought your husband a plane ticket. Maybe that is what you should have done. While my husband was out of town I bought a skein winder, new spinning wheel, jumbo flyer wheel, bobbins and a complete bed set for my son's room. I don't think he's noticed yet.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhhh - I did! 

I sent the lady with the 4 does an email and hopefully I will be able to go see them on Sunday since I will be that way anyway AND will have my kennels - LOL! I wonder if I buy all 4 if I can get a discount - HAHAHAHAHA! :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

:ROFL: 

Oh man, you know I PROMISED no more goats this year? Let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

allison you are to funny! 

congrats on the plane tickets though - thats exciting


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my ...you are so hooked............ :wink: :ROFL: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Introducing my new girl - Rosebud (Rose)










Rose is on the Right -










Also, I forgot to post - I had someone email me and a bit ago that is wanting a reg buckling from me and asked if I would be interested in a partial trade for an unreg nigi doe that I could have bred to the buck of my choice - well, after seeing her, how could I resist - so here is Cookie who is bred to Spanky!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice new additions :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's awesome Allison! Are any of them registered? You will have to post their pedigrees!! I was offered that red buckskin doe too, Cookie, but I have to many so I had to say no.  But that's great that you got her....she has really neat colors! Congrats on the new additions!!! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Rosebud is AGS registered. I am going to look at one more that she has out there for sale, but I haven't decided on that one yet - so who knows.

Kylee - yes, Cookie is from the girl that you referred to me :thumb: Thanks for that. I like to have a variety of colors, and she definately has that going for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow...... they are nice......... :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I told hubby about a possible nother buck and he said that he is going to start buying an old crap car and start parking them all over the yard for every goat that I buy - 

Sooooo...... I didn't bother to tell him about Rosebud - :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: 

Was that wrong - LOL! :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm with ya there!!!!


Wow...Cookie is a very unique color, and with that buck you should really get some awesome kids! Rose is a pretty girl, I like her face


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

hehehe... I told you I LOVE that girl!!!!  And why are we taking the debit card away???? :shrug: hehehehehehe


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have decided that I am going to breed Rose to Abba - and I also found out that Spanky is polled!!! Lets hope for polled kids.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison, You only take away debit cards when the spending is NOT for wise purchases. :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

See that is what I thought also - LOL!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Allison, You only take away debit cards when the spending is NOT for wise purchases. :ROFL:


 :ROFL:


----------

